# Apologetics and an ordination questioner?



## jwright82 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a sample questionere by Bahnsen on what men seeking ordination in his presbytery could have at least expected if they sought ordination there. First off kudos to you currently ordained or those who will be ordained in the future, that is some hard questions. My question is not limited to pastors but would probably be best answered by them. What kinds of questions do you get asked in ordination questioneres regarding apologetics and philosophy?

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Whoops! I forgot to post the link, sorry...
PA065


----------

